# 1951 Schwinn Panther



## DavidPJ (May 1, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm brand new here and I have questions regarding a 1951 ladies Schwinn Panther. The bike belonged to my wife's aunt and I'm trying to decide what to do with it.

It appears to be all original, possibly even the balloon tires, but because of rust on all the chrome and scratches it's not in good condition. The bike is green in color.

Do you think this bike has any value? If so, would eBay be the best route for trying to sell it? 

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 1, 2013)

David, The bike definitely has value. I'd be interested if you are selling. I sent you a PM   Tim


----------



## DavidPJ (May 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the PMs. Here are a several more pictures of the bike. I'll take a few more and post them tomorrow. 

Here's a several more points about the bike:


The front tire holds air but the rear tire leaks
The front tire has a metal valve cover
The tires treads look in good shape
The tires were made by Carlisle Tire & Rubber model "Lightning" size 26 x 2.125
The bike is rideable and the brakes work
The kickstand works
I don't know if the headlight, tail light, or tank horn works as the battery holders are corroded from batteries that were left in place for many years.
The front wheel lock works, but I haven't tried to remove the key
At the bottom of the rear fender there's a small hole that I guess would hold a reflector, but it's not there
The frame and paint looks to be in pretty good condition
The wheels are heavily rusted
All chrome is rusted
The front fender flares out at the bottom, I don't know if that's the way it supposed to be
Serial Number found on frame above rear wheel axle is A3084
I determined the bike was a 1951 based on the serial number and online sources, not by purchase records












There's no obvious physical damage like bent fenders or fender brackets or dents. I doubt this bike took many falls.
The bike was stored in a garage for many years and was not exposed to direct sunlight


I'm interested in selling the bike and I'm located in NC.


----------



## spoker (May 1, 2013)

*bike*

great 2 see an original bike with a couple of variations


----------



## Larmo63 (May 1, 2013)

This sounds like our old buddy; "FredC."


----------



## DavidPJ (May 2, 2013)

I checked the wheels this morning and they run reasonably true with only slight runout. Here are more pictures.


----------



## jd56 (May 2, 2013)

Hell there is my newest bike!!!
Of course Im missing a few of these parts that are on this one.

Thanks for the reference pictures.
Let me know if you part it out ( hope you dont though) as I could use the tank.
Wow I like the look of these twotone panthers

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 2, 2013)

Nice bike, all original except the tires.
If it were mine, I would list it on craigslist for 400.00 in hopes for pickup.
Ebay next, but shipping would be a part of the bidding and then there are the fees...

How close are you to Eden, NC?  There is a bicycle swap meet on May 11th and if close, I am confident you would sell it there.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...age-Bicycle-Show-amp-Swap-in-Eden-NC-May-11th

Chris


----------



## DavidPJ (May 2, 2013)

Chris, thanks for the tip on pricing and the Eden swap meet. I'm about a 2 hour drive from there.

Here are more pictures.


----------



## wspeid (May 3, 2013)

David, 
I have 3 friends in the Raleigh/Durham area who might be interested if you decide to go the Craigslist route... I'd be happy to make sure they see the listing.


----------



## DavidPJ (May 3, 2013)

*Bike Sold*

The Schwinn Panther sold yesterday to a Cabe member. Thanks everyone for your advice and interest. Selling a vintage bike was totally new for me so I really appreciate your help.

The bike is going to a good home and will be restored.


----------



## jd56 (May 3, 2013)

Who bought it?
Nice bike?
I just hope I can get my skeleton Panther to look this nice.
Whomever it is...lucking caber!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## cadillacbike (Jan 8, 2016)

Now that really turned out nice. Good job!


----------



## Eric (Jan 8, 2016)

Looks great.  is this only a clean up job or did you rechrome or repaint anything?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


>




glad it went to a caring home!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 8, 2016)

Eric said:


> Looks great.  is this only a clean up job or did you rechrome or repaint anything?



No re-paint or plating. Just a lot of rubbing and scrubbing. The corrosion was light and mostly surface rust. The paint came back real strong. I was cleaning out my PM box and found a message asking me if I was the one that got this bike. Sorry for taking 3 years to respond. My wife loves this bike and rides it often.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 8, 2016)

New Years day ride.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks, Bri...


----------

